# Excel: Automatisierung von Import und Auswertung



## _L_ (12. April 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe ein Frage zu Excel 2000:
Ich habe etwa 300 SMS's auf dem PC gespeichert (*.vmg-Format von Nokia PC Suite, sh. Test-SMS im Anhang).

Ist es in Excel möglich, automatisch alle SMS zu importieren und die Inhalte (Datum, Zeit, Text) etwa so darzustellen:


```
|Datum     |Zeit       |Text
----------------------------
|15.3.06   | 15:43    | Das ist ein Test
|16.3.06   | 22:16    | Test2
 etc.
```

Kann mir vielleicht sogar jemand einen Makro/VBA-Code programmieren, denn ich habe davon keine Ahnung.

Ich danke bereits im Voraus für eure Hilfe
lg _L_


----------

